# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΣΘΕΝΤΩΝ (ΝΑΥΑΓΙΩΝ) ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ 1940-1945

## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα http://astypalaia.wordpress.com βρήκα τον πιο κάτω κατάλογο ναυαγίων μεταξύ 1940 και 1945.
Δε ξέρω αν έχει ξαναδημοσιευθεί ή αν είναι λίγο σημαντικός γι αυτό παρακαλώ αν έχει ξαναδημοσιευθεί ή είναι ανάξιο παρουσίασης να διαγραφεί.



Φεβρουαρίου 2, 2010
tags: ΝΑΥΑΓΙΑ
από ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΚΑΣΤΡΕΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ


Rate This 


*Ανακοίνωση*: Ξεκινάμε την έρευνα των παρακάτω ναυαγίων, όποιος διαθέτει στοιχεία για τα γνωστά, μέχρι στιγμής ναυάγια, που παραθέτουμε παρακαλείτε να τα εκθέσει στα σχόλια του άρθρου. Tο άρθρο θα βρήσκετε μόνιμα στο FORUM.
*ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΣΘΕΝΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ 1940-1945*Ατμόπλοια Επιβατηγά κατά την 31/08/1939: 55 κ.ο.χ.: 49.995
Aτμόπλοια Επιβατηγά εναπομείναντα κατά την 31/03/1945: 3 κ.ο.χ.: 6.329

*ΟΝΟΜΑ*/*ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ/**ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑΣ*¶γιος Γεώργιος (Ναυτίλος)/Χ.Καβουνίδης/20.05.1941Αετός/Α.Πολέμης/29.04.1941Αθήναι/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/06.04.1941Αθηνά Σ./Ατμοπλοϊα Παρνασσίδος/23.04.1941Ακρόπολις/Αν. Αντωνίου/07.04.1941Αλμπέρα/Υιοί Δ. Ιγγλέση/23.04.1941¶νδρος/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/23.04.1941Αρντένα/Ατμοπλοϊα Κ. Ε. Τόγια/27/09/1948Αττική/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/04.04.1941Αυλίς/Ν. & Χ. Καβουνίδης/22.04.1941Αύρα (πρώην Μάνα)/Κ. Γεωργιάδης/24.04.1941Ελβίρα/Γ. Ποταμιάνος/23.04.1941Ελλάς/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/24.04.1941Έλλη/Α. Στάμου/18.04.1941Ελληνίς/Ι. Χ. Τσέγκας κ.ά./18.04.1941Έλση/Ατμοπλοϊα Κ. Τόγιας/29.04.1941Έσπερος/Ατμοπλοϊα Μαρκέτου/21.04.1941Ζάκυνθος/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/26.04.1941θράκη/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/22.04.1941Ιθάκη/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/20.04.1941Ιωνία/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/14.12.1944Καλυδών/Σιδ. Β. Δ. Ελλάδος/-.-.1944Κέρκυρα/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/23.04.1941Κεφαληνία/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/13.08.1941Κρήτη/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/23.04.1941Κώστας//Ευάγγ. Τόγιας/28.04.1941Λευκάς/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/24.04.1941Λέων/Σ. Μπιλίνης κ.ά./18.04.1941Μακεδονία/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/23.04.1941Μήλος/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/-.09.1944Μοσχάνθη/Αλκ. Τόγιας/22.04.1941Ναυσικά/Ατμοπλοϊα Παρνασσίδος/27.05.1941Νικόλαος Λ./ Ν. Λυκούδης/25.04.1941Πατρίς/Ετ. Ι. Χανδρή/06.04.1941Πέτρος/Ηπειρωτική Γ. Ποταμιάνος/24.04.1941Πτερωτή/Π. Σαχτούρης/20.04.1941Πύλαρος/Χ. Μαρκέτος/22,04.1941Σάμος/Υιοί Δ. Ιγγλέση/07.10.1941Σίφνος/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/04.03.1944Σουλτάνα/Τεργιάζος – Λυκούδης/-.-.-Σοφία/Ι.Τόγιας/25.04.1941Σωκράτης/Αφοί Γιαννουλάτου/22.04.1941Τάσος/Ηπειρωτική Γ. Ποταμιάνος/27.04.1941Ύδρα/Π. Α. Πρωτόπαππας/23.04.1941Φρίντων/Υιοί Δ. Ιγγλέση/22.04.1941Φωκίων/Ηπειρωτική Γ. Ποταμιάνος/18.04.1941Χίος/Ακτοπλοϊα της Ελλάδος/18.04.1941

----------

